# Hamburger Poboy wit O rings



## 007bond-jb (Mar 16, 2007)

And shrimp remoulade. I used Zaterans remoulade sauce but I didn't photo the salid topped. It would have blocked the veiw. !st pic is my sandwich press & fryer. Sorry for using thumbnails I have too many sub albums. 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/ ... 030558.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/ ... 030561.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/ ... 030563.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd definitely eat that!!  Nice looking meal!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 16, 2007)

Good lookin' grub !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2007)

Scotty would put the onion rings on the sandwich!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Goota side with the Capt. on that.
Probably a stoopid question but....did you cook the meat on the sandwich maker or just use it for the bread? We have one like that and the kids use it for grilled cheese all the time. Not sure that ours gets hot enough to cook. Looks good! 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah...that's the best!

Looks awesome!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Goota side with the Capt. on that.
> Probably a stoopid question but....did you cook the meat on the sandwich maker or just use it for the bread? We have one like that and the kids use it for grilled cheese all the time. Not sure that ours gets hot enough to cook. Looks good! 8)


It will get hot enough but it makes a huge grease mess , This was cooked on the grill then pressed to crisp up the bread


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 16, 2007)

Goooood lookin' grub!

Sure looks like a lunch I'd like to sit down to!!!!


----------



## john a (Mar 16, 2007)

That sure looks good to me. I'd like to have it for dinner tonight.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2007)

Good job bond!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 16, 2007)

Great looking food.


----------



## dledmo (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice pics of some good food.  I have a Breville (the sandwich maker) also, they are great.  I got one for my Mom for Xmas.


----------

